
Dark mode for Stack Overflow - XCSme
https://stackoverflow.blog/2020/03/30/introducing-dark-mode-for-stack-overflow/
======
dsr_
This seems redundant. What could be darker than the way they treat their
volunteer moderators?

------
hellofunk
I've been waiting 10 years for this feature. Now that it's here, I can finally
start using that website.

~~~
basch
[https://darkreader.org/](https://darkreader.org/) works great for sites that
dont have one.

~~~
ksec
Interesting, Why is it only the Safari Option is not free while Chrome and
Firefox are?

~~~
basch
Does it cost money to post a Safari Extension to the store? Google and Firefox
submissions are free?

------
saagarjha
Seems nice, but it’d be better if “system” ended up being the default even
when not logged in.

~~~
acqq
And I don't want dark mode as the default, as I can't read such pages.

~~~
saagarjha
Then you should indicate as such and let the browser advertise it for websites
to pick it up via prefers-color-scheme.

------
vienzo
When it's hidden behind login, 90% of population most likely will never see
it.

~~~
dewey
90% of the population also probably don't care about dark mode as much as some
people in the tech bubble.

~~~
ch4s3
> some people in the tech bubble

Wouldn't that be SO's target market?

~~~
SQueeeeeL
I don't think so, the sophomore in COMP 101 isn't that valuable to SO because
they add no knowledge to the ecosystem, they'll come from Google, read the
answer and leave. But the expert Java dev with 15 years of experience who
posts on Usenet forums is someone who may have very specific preferences and
will entrench themselves in a platform.

------
lstamour
... but it doesn’t work on mobile, where dark mode was first popularized and
whose screens tend to look best in dark mode due to the prevalence of smaller
OLED panels which make white on dark truly pop... kind of disappointing then.

------
galacticaactual
The Chrome Extension "Dark Reader" has given me months of dark mode for
hundreds of websites to include Stack Overflow. Given the long hours and late
nights, it has been invaluable to both my productivity and eyesight.

~~~
lukevp
You may want to look into the science of this if you are doing it for your
eyesight. I think dark mode looks great but it’s not definitely better for
you. [https://tidbits.com/2019/05/31/the-dark-side-of-dark-
mode/](https://tidbits.com/2019/05/31/the-dark-side-of-dark-mode/)

~~~
callmejorge
It's interesting how the author argues that eyes can perceive dark-on-light
more, but intuitively one would assume that light-on-dark is easier to discern
(like bright lights in the night)

Ultimately the best option is probably a progressive change in colors through
out the day.

------
ProAm
There has been userstyle scripts for this for years as well.

------
kyberias
Is the dark mode supported in Windows + some browser combo so that the web
site gets that info automatically?

~~~
jakub_g
Windows and Firefox and Chrome support dark mode. You can see for example on
twitter_com.

How it works: OS setting is propagated to the browser, which propagates it to
the websites via CSS `@media (prefers-color-scheme: dark)`.

For now StackOverflow is in beta, so it's only opt-in for logged in users.

------
CodeSheikh
Why do developers prefer dark mode for pretty much everything from IDE to OS
to iOS?

Edit: added missing 'much'

~~~
downtide
I prefer consistency. The system setting, is the best here. If my system is
dark, go dark, if light, go light. At night, dark is great, in a bright room,
light wins. Shifting between the extremes is horrid.

~~~
mixmastamyk
AKA Both at the same time.

------
mixmastamyk
It had for years with the "dark mode and light text" extension. But, glad to
see more sites supporting the css mode.

It's funny, the text of the blog post makes it sound like it was really
difficult. Non-trivial, sure, but difficult?

------
NKosmatos
So, when can we expect to see a dark mode here in our beloved HN? (currently
reading on an iPad, late at night, with night shift on to cut blue light and
with minimum brightness to reduce eye strain)

------
redditmigrant
The title should be "StackOverflow now has a dark mode" instead of
"StackOverflow has now a dark mode".

~~~
ravoori
Interesting, what is the difference?

~~~
saagarjha
"has now" is ungrammatical.

------
adamanz
Just what the world needed!

~~~
Ididntdothis
Sounds pretty disruptive to me :) At least they put energy into something
useful instead of wasting millions on a logo...

------
DJBunnies
Thanks, Yoda.

------
32gbsd
Well this is new

